# Beval Stamford vs. M. Toulouse?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm a big fan of M. Toulouse saddles, for what my opinion's worth.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm a big fan of M. Toulouse saddles, for what my opinion's worth.


Good to know--thanks! I trust your opinions on here.  Do you have any favorite M. Toulouse models?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I bought a Toulouse Celine from a friend this spring and love it. My TB has a shape similar to what you described--the short flat back, prominent withers and massive shoulders. Collegiates don't fit him either, but this Toulouse is perfect.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> I bought a Toulouse Celine from a friend this spring and love it. My TB has a shape similar to what you described--the short flat back, prominent withers and massive shoulders. Collegiates don't fit him either, but this Toulouse is perfect.


That's good to know! A friend recently bought the Toulouse Annice, and it was gorgeous... but didn't seem to have much clearance on her TB's withers. However, her TB is much rounder and stockier than mine is. On the contrary, I think my Bates fits her TB rather well... so maybe this bodes well for me with M. Toulouse saddles..?

It's just so stressful not having a huge saddle budget and not living somewhere that I can easily try a variety on.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, my saddle sold tonight. So once it ships tomorrow, I'm saddle-less! So I need to make a decision.

Any other opinions?


----------

